# VirtualBox Network Doesn't Work



## Scotoner (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I installed virtualbox-ose and then created a Windows 7 System in. I choose bridged type of network adapter but it seems that VB can't recognize it because no indicator is flashing on the network icon. I have added 
	
	



```
vboxnet_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf. Any help would be great!


----------



## SIFE (Apr 1, 2011)

May this two threads help you, VirtualBox and bridged nic? and VirtualBox 3.2.12 Bridged Networking.
If you want to access to internet, NAT mode networking will help you with out any issues.


----------



## Scotoner (Apr 1, 2011)

First of all, thank you for answering. I checked the threads ... I am really noob to unix and in virtualbox but I think that what I need here is to bridge vboxnet0 with re0. Could you please guide me how to do that because I got so confused with all these commands. Also here is my *ifconfig*

```
re0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:0f:ea:5c:00:91
	inet 192.168.0.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
vboxnet0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 0a:00:27:00:00:00
```
Thank you!


----------



## Scotoner (Apr 1, 2011)

Well it looks like that the solution was really easy... I change the network advanced setting to 
	
	



```
Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540OEM)
```
 Looks like Windows 7 needs a special setting on VirtualBox. Anyway thank you for your help


----------

